# Some new tunes on my new guitar



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Finished building my first guitar so I thought I would try writing with it (you can see my build thread in the Guitar Building forum) - 

The first was a soul funk kinda thing. The song has a similar vibe as Run Earl Run and Strut so I figured I would shove the two titles together (Struttin' Earl)...haha! What was really fun about playing was I used stand up bass loops from the Loop Loft (Reuben Rogers is the bassist) - the main bass was what basically inspired the song. Its kinda neat - I find when I use bass loops I have to try to write around the bass as opposed to having a riff and then playing the bass. Man stand up bass has a lot of low end!

Second, Jazzy Jeff, was a jazz/blues or blues/jazz (?) mix.

This is suppose to be a solo guitar thing but I found this great swing drum from the Loop Loft so I just had to play with it. Besides who could pass up playing with the great Eric Harland. The songs are a mashup of solo guitar pieces from Jeff McErlain's Solo Blues course on TrueFire.com . Jeff is a fantastic instructor and guitar player - highly recommend any of his courses.
Anyways - lots of fun to play and record........

http://www.reverbnation.com/eplay/artist_1377960


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Struttin' Earl hits the Cantina! Awesome! Lots of excitement in that song!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great! ...really enjoyed it!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Some fantastic stuff!!!!! Great tones too! What were you using for the lead lines on Earl(fuzz)? Also the tones on Strut and Stay Weird(Beckesque)?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> Struttin' Earl hits the Cantina! Awesome! Lots of excitement in that song!


DiTTO


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! ....for fuzz I have a Trombetta mini bone. Sounds really good when you crank it but roll back the volume knob. For the strat type stuff I just play directly through my amp (Tone King Metro) with a G&L Strat.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Oops forgot to mention that on Stay Weird that I used the "vinyl" setting (Destroyer mode) on my Strymon for the intro just to give it a different feel and the weirder stuff in the middle is from mapping the bit crushing effect (on the Destroyer mode) to my expression pedal - i.e., when you move the pedal down you reduce the number of bits used by the Strymon to digitize the signal.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Really enjoyed Struttin' Earl...very well done!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I didn't notice the horn quality the first time I listened to Earl. Very cool pedal. And that amp sounds fantastic. 
Great playing, recording and tones!!!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Macki said:


> Finished building my first guitar so I thought I would try writing with it (you can see my build thread in the Guitar Building forum) -
> 
> The first was a soul funk kinda thing. The song has a similar vibe as Run Earl Run and Strut so I figured I would shove the two titles together (Struttin' Earl)...haha! What was really fun about playing was I used stand up bass loops from the Loop Loft (Reuben Rogers is the bassist) - the main bass was what basically inspired the song. Its kinda neat - I find when I use bass loops I have to try to write around the bass as opposed to having a riff and then playing the bass. Man stand up bass has a lot of low end!
> 
> ...


Great stuff. I had the pleasure of taking lessons with Jeff McErlain. Not only is he a great teacher but a genuine great guy. Every time I go to NYC, we meet and catch up and always look forward to it.


----------

